# Freeride und Slopestyle in Schwerin



## jonathan_lorenz (16. April 2008)

Hi,
ich schreibe erst mal ganz kurz was zu mir:
Ich komme ursprünglich aus Baden Württemberg. Ich fahre DH. Mein Trainingsstrecke war seither der IXS Downhill in Bad Wildbad. Nun bin ich seit einiger Zeit zwecks Ausbildung hier in Schwerin und bin noch mindestens 2 1/2 Jahre hier.
Ich habe vor hier mit der Hilfe von einegen Leuten eine Freeridestrecke zu bauen, da es hier leider unmöglich ist eine richtige DH-Strecke zu bauen. Evtl. könnte man auch etwas in die Richtung Slopestyle aufbauen.
Ich habe schon ein Gelände im Blick, man muss aber noch abklören wer der Besitzer ist und ob es dort möglich wäre.
Im Moment fahre ich ein Yeti ASX mit Manitou Sherman, 5th Element Dämpfer, Hope Mono M6 ti Bremsen, Sram X0 Schaltwerk und Sun Laufrädern.
Ihr könnt hier gerne Antworten posten oder ihr könnt mir eine E-Mail an jonathan [email protected] schreiben oder mich in ICQ anschreiben: 471-331-925
Grüße und ride on!!!


----------



## jonathan_lorenz (21. April 2008)

Hey Leute,
ihr könnt euch ruhig melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (21. April 2008)

Welches Gelände meinst du denn? Komme zwar aus Hamburg, bin aber öfter mal in SN meine Eltern besuchen. Wüßte aber nich wo man da was in die Richtung starten kann  

Gruß


----------



## Deichfräse (24. April 2008)

Na ja, ob´s wirklich für ´nen Freeride reicht - schauen wir mal! Aber es gibt hier schon so die eine oder andere Ecke in den Wäldern, wo man es versuchen könnte.
Was hast du denn bisher in´s Auge gefasst, vielleicht kann ich ja behilflich sein!?
Wäre ja auch in meinem Interesse, wenn hier in der Umgebung mal etwas mehr Bewegung zu diesem Thema aufkommt, auch wenn ich sicher nicht der klassische Freerider bin.


----------



## jonathan_lorenz (28. April 2008)

Hi,
is ja nett dass sich doch noch jemand gemeldet hat  
Ich glaube das ist in Zippendorf. Genauer kann ich es gerade leider nicht beschreiben, da ich mich hier nicht sonderlich gut auskenne. Ich weiß nur wie ich da von Wüstmark aus hin komme.
Ob es wirklich für nen Freeride reicht ist durchaus fraglich. Aber wenigstens etwas wäre nicht schlecht, da ich schon Entzugserscheinungen größeren Ausmaßes habe.
Natürlich will ich auch nichts auf die illegale Weiße machen. Ich würde schon vorher beim Besitzer des Geländes um Erlaubniss bitten.
Leider werde ich mein Bike wohl erst im Sommer hier haben, da es im Moment noch bei meinen Eltern in Stuttgart steht und ich voraussichtlich erst wieder im Juli frei haben werde und somit die Möglichkeit hätte mein Bike zu holen.
Aber man könnte ja vielleicht vorher schon mal nech nem Gelände oder so schauen und evtl. auch schon mal was bauen.
Grüße an alle!


----------



## Deichfräse (29. April 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, hat dort schon wer mit Spaten und Axt gearbeitet. Es gibt oben im Wald, der dort an die Plattenbausiedlung angrenzt ein paar Kicker etc. und vom Gelände her wäre dort wenigstens ein klein wenig Gefälle, was nutzbar ist. Für ein Enduro reicht´s in jedem Fall.
Finden wirst du das ganze, wenn du von der Mueßer Bucht aus Richtung Dreesch den "Berg" hochfährst und dann im Kreisel links abbiegst. Da kommt dann auf der rechten Seite eine Schule mit Sporthalle. Ca. 400m nach der Schule parkst du dann mal dein Auto und läufst ein bißchen durch den Wald. Da sind kleinere Wege. Grobe Richtung Süd/Ost solltest du dann diese kleineren Bauwerke finden.
Vielleicht hast du ja die nächsten Tage Zeit, dir das anzuschauen. Ich bin bis mindestens Montag am Lago. Danach können wir dann ja mal schauen, was sonst noch geht.


----------



## jonathan_lorenz (29. April 2008)

Dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Spass am Lago.
Ich werd wahrschienlich keine Zeit finden um mir das vor Montag anzuschauen, weil ich ab morgen bis Sonntag abend in Hamburg auf einen Einsatz muss.
Was fährst du eigentlich für ein Bike?
Ich schick dir mal meine Handy-Nummer per PN.
Grüße


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2008)

Sinnfreier Beitrag zum "Freddrücken"


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2008)

Exto,
wie bist du heute bloß wieder drauf!


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Mai 2008)

Jonathan, du hast auf alle Fälle mein Mitleid! Vom DH-Mekka Bad Wildbad nach Schwerin, alter Schwede, das is ja fast als müsste der Reinhold Messner die Harburger Berge erklimmen und zwar ohne Sauerstoffgerät!
Ich wünsch dir aber trotzdem viel Spaß beim buddeln, man kann ja aus fast jedem Hügel was machen.
Grüße!


----------



## neubicolt (10. Mai 2008)

Schonmal rund um Neumühler See oder die Lankower Berge ausprobiert?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonathan_lorenz (13. Mai 2008)

@ Evel Knievel: thx für dein Mitleid. Ich werde auch mich auch nicht länger als nötig hier aufhalten. Ist eben beruflich bedingt für die nächsten zwei Jahre nötig.  
@ neubicolt: Danke für den Tipp. Ich werd mich da auch mal umschauen.
@ Deichfräse: Und wie wars am Lago? Hast du die PM von mir bekommen?


----------



## crowi (2. August 2009)

hey bin der markus die idee mit dem gelände in schwerin is doch fett .... sonst gibts doch hier in der nähe nichts. i komm aus ludwigslust. es muss mal echt ein treffen organisiert werden . mfg


----------



## VirDan (27. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin frisch nach SN gezogen und suche jetzt auch ne schöne Stelle zum biken.
Gibt es schon irgendeinen Ort in der engeren Auswahl? Kenn mich hier noch nicht so gut aus und würde sonst auch ein Treffen zur Standortsuche nicht schlecht finden!?

Viele Grüße


----------



## theonlyone (2. Oktober 2009)

Wir feiern die Unterholz e.V. Streckeneröffnung mit erstem Downhillrennen!!!
Am 31. Oktober 2009 in Teterow.
http://www.unterholz.zweirad-hassem...-streckeneroffnung-mit-erstem-downhillrennen/


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (19. September 2011)

So ist hier in schwerin noch was los? Hol mir jetzt auch wieder nen bike für was grobes wäre cool wenn man Leute kennen lernt!!!


----------



## theonlyone (19. September 2011)

komm nach teterow, da gehts ab!!!
http://www.unterholz.zweirad-hassemer.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (19. September 2011)

Erst brauch ich wieder nen Bike dann gerne  war schon mal damals mit meinem Banshee in der nähe von teterow. Da hatten paar jungs auch bissl was hin gebaut war gleich an so einer Hauptstrasse im Wald!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich komm zwar aus HH, aber wenn ich mal bei meinem Bruder mit seienr Familie bin, kann ich mich ja gern einklinken 

derweil viel Spaß


----------

